# Rough Milled Walnut and Oak for Sale - Long Island, New York



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am helping a "retired" woodworking parent with removing unused raw materials from his woodshop and thought of LumberJocks as a possible venue to post the hardwood lumber material we have to see if there is an interested buyer in the active woodworking community in Long Island, New York. I am not a supplier or a mill, and am just looking to move this specific material.

We have one lot of 10 milled pieces of aged Walnut (30-years), and one lot of 8 milled pieces of aged Oak (20-years +/-) and one lot of 9 milled strips of aged Oak (20 years +/-):

Walnut pieces lot is mixed: 4/4, four pieces 5-3/4" wide, 5 pieces 7-1/2" wide all 8'-0" long; 5/4 piece is 5-3/4" wide, 8'-0" long. (Approximately 44 board-feet)

Oak pieces lot is mixed: 4/4, four pieces from 4-3/4" to 8.5" wide and 2'-6" to 6'-4" long; 5/4, three pieces from 4-3/4" to 8-1/4" wide and 5'-2" to 6'-3" long; 6/4, one piece 7-1/2" wide, 7'-6" long. (Approximately 25 board-feet)

Oak strips lot is mixed: 2 strips 1-1/2" X 3/4" X 6'-7";
1 strip 1-1/2" X 3/4" X 5'-8";
1 strip 7/8" X 3/4" X 6'-0";
2 strips 1-1/2" X 1-1/8" X 7'-2"; and
3 strips 1-1/2" X 1" X 6'-6"

All of the wood above has not been used before, and has no holes from nails, screws or other fasteners. If interested I have photos of the materials that I can post. Thanks.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

How much are you looking to get for the wood? I live in CT. but could possibly make a run to pick it up if it is the right price.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Where on LI? How much for the Walnut?


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

Pictures of the Walnut would be appreciated too.


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you for the interest Kickback and ChuckC,

I am looking for $250 for the Walnut and $100 for the oak, or a reasonable offer. I don't have means to transport the wood, so it would need to be picked-up from Hicksville, New York location.

I am having difficulty with posting the pictures at the moment, but will continue to figure out why Photobucket not working, and post when I get it resolved.


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

I figured out the Photobucket issue. Five photos of the Walnut lot follow. The white "ghost" spots in the photos are dust on the lens of the camera; I didn't notice the spots until I looked through the photos to post them here. Thanks.

I have similar photos of the Oak lot as well if anyone interested.

Four pieces of 5.75 inch, 8-feet long (Back)









Four pieces 5.75 inch, 8-feet long (Front)









One piece 5.75 inch and 5 pieces 7.75 inch, 8-feet long (Front)









One piece 5.75 inch and 5 pieces 7.75 inch, 8-feet long (Back)









Walnut stored 30 years in rack from ceiling in dry basement


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am not sure if I am responding to Kickback and ChuckC correctly by providing the additional information and photos they requested for the Walnut wood in a "Reply" to my own original Forum post. If anyone can confirm if this is the correct way to "communicate" in the Forums with a reply to this Forum topic I would appreciate it. Thanks!

Kickback and ChuckC: If you saw the additional information I posted this week, but the price was to high, make me an offer. I am looking to move the wood to someone that will turn it into a great project - I have not bought or sold wood before, so I may be too high on the price. Thanks


----------



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

your method is fine.

where in long island?


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks jimmyhopps. The wood is in Hicksville, Nassau County. Any interest, send me a personal message.


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

I have added a few pictures of the one project that was made from the Walnut wood that is available. It is a small two-level shelf created to raise indoor potted plants up to window level from a low marble-top table. The project's purpose is not so important, the pictures show the color and grain pattern that would be expected in a finished project made from the remaining availabe Walnut wood from this tree.

If any interest in picking-up the available wood please send me a personal message with a reasonable offer.

Thanks


----------



## drumkid1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey , is this wood still available


----------



## drumkid1 (Jun 15, 2012)

I live in huntington and am interested


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi drumkid1,

Yes, the wood is still available. I am looking to move the wood to someone that will turn it into a great project - I have not bought or sold wood before, so I may be too high on the price indicated at the begining of this thread, make me an offer. Thanks


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Lumberjocks community - I still have the wood referenced above in this thread. If any interest, please respond with a reasonable offer. Looking to get rid of wood all at once, not piece it out. Wood is still located hanging from basement ceiling in Hicksville, NY 11801, on Long Island. Aged 8 more years now since original post! Not sure if this is the best way to "refresh" this post, but worth a try.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Well that's amazing!

Is the price the same? 8 years ago the price might have been high, but now it's different.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Never mind


----------



## Jim24 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Ocelot - I am looking for $250 for the Walnut and $100 for the oak. I don't have means to transport the wood, so it would need to be picked-up from Hicksville, New York location.


----------

